# JRCigars Shipping



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoa $8.95 flat rate shipping? What's up with that? Ok if your ordering a bunch. I liked it better the old way. Buy 1 box and it was 3.50. Yea I know they raked you over if you bought several items but...


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

CI, C-BID, Famous......forget JR


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that this morning.

Pretty unfortunate....

The truth is they have very few cigars that I actually like, but the problem is those "few" I buy A LOT of. 

I just ordered a box of Maria Mancini De Gaulle from them from the auction (Only 30 bucks). The shipping was only 3.50. 33.50 total was not bad compared to the 50 a box if I get it from the store (with tax).

I guess I probably WON'T be ordering anything from them online again unless the base price is cheap enough for me that the shipping will not cancel out any significant bargain.

I guess they are figuring that they don't care about business from people who occasionally by a box or two or just a couple 5 packs. They figure they can just maintain their customer base of those who buy a lot at any given time. It benefits the people who purchase a lot and hurts the people who purchase a little.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Haven't used them in years the have no premuim Non Cubans to really speak off.
Famous or Holt's much better selection.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I like the JR Ultimates but I'm not going to buy a 5'r with that kind of shipping price. They are going to lose some business with this new policy.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm with you guys. I used to take a look at JR and order occasionally. After seeing their new shipping policy I have crossed them off my list of vendors. Their prices used to be fair and with the cheap shipping it was OK. Not now.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

And I thought their old policy sucked. It's going to be very hard to buy anything from them now. I haven't bought much from them in years but I did pick up a bundle of JR Alt Cuban Limitadas from time to time. No chance now. Not when nearly every other vendor offers free shipping and a better selection.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lew Rothman sold JRCigars to Altadis is 2008. Altadis is now owned by Imperial Tobacco in the UK. The brains are gone, the braindead are now running the show.

I have to retract what I wrote. Now that I have seen the new lower JR pricing, I have to say the people running Altadis are geniuses.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Well they did have a few good deals now and then but that just got canceled out. Back to CI, Holts and Famous. I told them it sucked and they said they would pass it along to the upper mgmt. They also said people were complaining about the $2.50 per item. Well Doh but now you are going to charge 8.95 if I only need 1 item...?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

After a quick look at the website, it looks like they've lowered the price on many of the items by 4 bucks or so to offset the shipping somewhat (and also raised the prices on their previously "artificially" low priced items like cutters and drymistats).

Still, 9 bucks for shipping will make me think twice. You'd think they could at least have free shipping for the weekly special. :anim_soapbox:


Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

There are some great deals in the catalog this month. It is worth a hard look--and this is from someone who rarely buys smokes there.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I think most of us here know how much it costs to ship a few five packs and I think most of us know it takes a bit to run up a $8.95 shipping charge for cigars.

Perhaps this is their way of streamlining their sales to boxes and multiple box orders.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

oldforge said:


> There are some great deals in the catalog this month. It is worth a hard look--and this is from someone who rarely buys smokes there.


I agree, they really cut the prices.


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> I agree, they really cut the prices.


If the add on the site is true and isn't just a marketing scam.......Everything for sale in the current add was mis-marked at their cost......so I would assume they are raising the shipping cost to help off set the massive catalog error.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Secondz said:


> If the add on the site is true and isn't just a marketing scam.......Everything for sale in the current add was mis-marked at their cost......so I would assume they are raising the shipping cost to help off set the massive catalog error.


Their website shows the lower prices too. I will gladly pay the extra shipping cost, my next order is going to JR. Their print catalog I got in the mail today has the lower price, this could not have been an error. Let the price wars begin!
At Perdomos facebook website, they say they cut their prices, I believe in April. But the cost reductions were not passed on by the distributors. I am very price sensitive. If JR offers the best deal, I am buying there.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't like playing games like this. I don't enjoy doing the math every time I make a purchase do try to figure out who is coming out ahead when the store lowers their prices and increases shipping and handling. I don't like buying samplers that are padded with $0.25 cigars.

My B&M does not usually have mind-melting everyday low prices but he never has stupidly marked up items and never tries to unload sub-par cigars on me, either. Besides, he has a few events every month where you can get in on a good featured buy.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

JR is the main store I deal with and has been since I was turned on to it by one of our BOTL, I was not that bothered by having to pay $2.50 per item because I buy boxes and bundles of cigars when I buy them, now that JR is going to charge $8.95 for their shipping cost I am going to think twice about buying from them.
If I can get the same item and pay less for shipping, then I will go to were the shipping cost is lower. I do not feel that I will be the only one shopping for lower shipping cost either.
It is a shame that they are raising their shipping price that much, we all know that it doesn't cost that much to ship off anything of a box of cigars or smaller and I would like to hear their reasoning for the price hike.
We cigar smokers are hit with enough unnecessary price hikes from the government that we shouldn't have to get it from the stores we keep open for shipping cost.
One will have to see how this effects their sales and perhaps the price will go back to a reasonable amount again.
With today's economy and the way our government is hitting us with their tax hikes it will be very noticeable to have to pay more for shipping and it will definitely effect they way we buy our cigars.
I know higher shipping means less money to spend on the cigars we want. 

Ron1369
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One thing about credibility in business is not trying to "hoodwink" the consumer with BS rates and lowering one thing to entice you to buy while bending you over the table to get it to you. Keep it simple,,sell your wares at an arguably decent rate and quit trying to play these "games" as the other brother points out. A lot of vendors provide FREE shipping and others provide FREE shipping on their singes they sell ( TampaHumidor ) and its not at an inflated rate either. I buy from them a lot because their pricing is as competitive as a lot of B&M's. I like JR's pricing and I like their Ultimates but at the expense of taking a good rodgering on a $9 S/H charge? I ship out stuff and know that USPS has their policy about being able to stick as much as you can in their boxes for one low flat rate. JR's if you are listening...you can do better, much better.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually it works out to lower shipping costs if you order more than one item? But it is lower total costs that count. Having one fixed shipping cost is less confusing than adding multiple shipping charges. So I don't think they are trying to confuse anyone. 
Lets look at a box of Omar Ortez Originals at $120. Add $9 shipping, I am at $129. You ain't gonna find that low a price anywhere else, more likely best price you can find including shipping anywhere else is around $160. Now look at the Punch Uppercut. You are going to pay about $5.50 per cigar elsewhere, around $3.50 at JR. 
I buy from a number of sites that have shipping charges - Famous Smoke, Holts, Atlantic Cigars, Bonitas Smoke shop. Ordered a single cigar from Famous Smoke once and paid $5 shipping.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

oldforge said:


> *There are some great deals in the catalog this month.* It is worth a hard look--and this is from someone who rarely buys smokes there.





Matt1951 said:


> *I agree, they really cut the prices.*


The reason behind the cheaper prices are because someone made a *"mistake"* and JR's will have to absorb the loss. This will be *"ONLY" *for the catalog that is out right now. You will see the increase when the next catalog comes out. This is on the site if you read the link about the screw up.............*Link below!*

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_current

So buy what you like now because it won't last!!!!


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> The reason behind the cheaper prices are because someone made a *"mistake"* and JR's will have to absorb the loss. This will be *"ONLY" *for the catalog that is out right now. You will see the increase when the next catalog comes out. This is on the site if you read the link about the screw up.............*Link below!*
> 
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_current
> 
> So buy what you like now because it won't last!!!!


They say it is a screwup. Not likely. They more likely are doing it on purpose. However you could well be right, it may not last.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> The reason behind the cheaper prices are because someone made a *"mistake"* and JR's will have to absorb the loss. This will be *"ONLY" *for the catalog that is out right now. You will see the increase when the next catalog comes out. This is on the site if you read the link about the screw up.............*Link below!*
> 
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_current
> 
> So buy what you like now because it won't last!!!!


This is true because of the price points required by the manufacturers. Don't meet the price point and they will cut you off. Of course they are Altadis so I guess they can do what they want with that line...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Matt1951 said:


> Actually it works out to lower shipping costs if you order more than one item? But it is lower total costs that count. Having one fixed shipping cost is less confusing than adding multiple shipping charges. So I don't think they are trying to confuse anyone.
> Lets look at a box of Omar Ortez Originals at $120. Add $9 shipping, I am at $129. You ain't gonna find that low a price anywhere else, more likely best price you can find including shipping anywhere else is around $160. Now look at the Punch Uppercut. You are going to pay about $5.50 per cigar elsewhere, around $3.50 at JR.
> I buy from a number of sites that have shipping charges - Famous Smoke, Holts, Atlantic Cigars, Bonitas Smoke shop. Ordered a single cigar from Famous Smoke once and paid $5 shipping.


So what happens to the 5 pak buyers and the single cigar buyers? I like the Ultimate line of cigars and will buy the 5 paks for $16 but now they want $9 S/H...are they f'n serious that I am going to pay $9 for something that only costs in reality $4 to ship? JR's doing this to make money off of shipping not to "make it easier" for the consumer...WTH kind of rationale is that? That's like saying we need to cull the herd ( human beings )by going to war. We could play this game with pricing all over...I can beat each and every deal of boxes you mentioned thru another vendor and still get a better price on shipping...so tell me how is it those vendors are able to do that AND keep shipping where it's supposed to be? Tell me again how places like TampaHumidor are able to offer FREE shipping on singles without gouging the consumer? Seems some vendors are able to do business without using back door tactics to screw over their own clientelle. Lew Rothman is on another forum I belong to and I pointed this out to him and seems he's not able to explain how the United States Post Office is able to offer shipping at a lower rate than he is.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Any legitimacy to the article in the front of the new catalog?

Just a small part from the two page article.

"As you thumb through this price list it is important to understand that fully half the items listed will cease to exist within the coming year. That is not because they are unworthy of your attention, its simply due to the mounting social and financial pressure on this industry which will force manufacturers to scale back the number of different products they offer, and in some cases, the factories themselves may close or be consolidated with other nearby factories."


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cigary said:


> So what happens to the 5 pak buyers and the single cigar buyers? I like the Ultimate line of cigars and will buy the 5 paks for $16 but now they want $9 S/H...are they f'n serious that I am going to pay $9 for something that only costs in reality $4 to ship? JR's doing this to make money off of shipping not to "make it easier" for the consumer...WTH kind of rationale is that? That's like saying we need to cull the herd ( human beings )by going to war. We could play this game with pricing all over...I can beat each and every deal of boxes you mentioned thru another vendor and still get a better price on shipping...so tell me how is it those vendors are able to do that AND keep shipping where it's supposed to be? Tell me again how places like TampaHumidor are able to offer FREE shipping on singles without gouging the consumer? Seems some vendors are able to do business without using back door tactics to screw over their own clientelle. Lew Rothman is on another forum I belong to and I pointed this out to him and seems he's not able to explain how the United States Post Office is able to offer shipping at a lower rate than he is.


Gary, you make some very good points. They should offer reduced shipping for singles or five packs.

If you can beat JR prices on boxes of Omar Ortez or Punch Uppercuts, let me know where, because I really like those cigars. Broke until the 15th though when I get paid.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Matt1951 said:


> Gary, you make some very good points. They should offer reduced shipping for singles or five packs.
> 
> If you can beat JR prices on boxes of Omar Ortez or Punch Uppercuts, let me know where, because I really like those cigars. Broke until the 15th though when I get paid.


Omar Ortez maduro 10pk's $25.95

BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> Omar Ortez maduro 10pk's $25.95
> 
> BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


Thanks for the link Smitty. I saved it, but JR still has a lower per cigar price but this is nice, not to have to order 60 at a time. Hey, you are in Indiana too, good to see you here!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Their new flat rate shipping just paid off for me. They had a computer glitch that has put their entire catalog inventory at wholesale prices (which they are honoring until a new catalog can be printed). So I just ordered 2 five packs of the JR Ultimates and received one free (weekly special) and seven boxes of my beloved Mayorgas at wholesale prices. Plus bought a 10 toro sized premium cigar sampler for $29.95. All shipped for $8.95. You can't beat that!


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I just ordered and restocked my Camacho Corojos and Camacho Havanas.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Matt1951 said:


> Actually it works out to lower shipping costs if you order more than one item? But it is lower total costs that count. Having one fixed shipping cost is less confusing than adding multiple shipping charges. So I don't think they are trying to confuse anyone.
> Lets look at a box of Omar Ortez Originals at $120. Add $9 shipping, I am at $129. You ain't gonna find that low a price anywhere else, more likely best price you can find including shipping anywhere else is around $160. Now look at the Punch Uppercut. You are going to pay about $5.50 per cigar elsewhere, around $3.50 at JR.
> I buy from a number of sites that have shipping charges - Famous Smoke, Holts, Atlantic Cigars, Bonitas Smoke shop. Ordered a single cigar from Famous Smoke once and paid $5 shipping.


You do have a point there, JR does have some of the lowest prices on the internet today but if you only buy 5'ver's the shipping cost is just a bit high, but, if you look at it in your way of thinking then I suppose the price they are charging isn't as bad as it first appears.

As long as you buy more than one box of cigars at a time you really are not getting charged that much for the shipping.

That is if they aren't going to charge you $8.95 per item, if not then the cost really wouldn't be that expensive, but if they are going to charge you that amount for each item bought then it is a little to much to have to pay to get your items sent to you, even if they do have the lower prices.

I think that as long as we do not have to pay the $8.95 per item then the cost wouldn't seem that high to me, but if they are going to charge us $8.95 per item then it is an expense I will try to eradicate from my cigar spending.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> Omar Ortez maduro 10pk's $25.95
> 
> BEAT THE CLOCK DEALS


I see atlanticcigar.com has the 60 count box of Omar Ortiz at $128, and $7 for shipping, they beat JR by $4 total. Maybe some of these cigars are being closed out by Altadis. 
I think Atlantic, and several other retailers, will match or beat any other retailer. So even if someone does not like JR, they should thank JR for pricecuts.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

The more time I have to ponder this situation the more I feel twisted inside on my decision, If I were one of the many who buy only 5vers or singles then I have to be totally against the price raise, there is no way that being charged $8.95 for only one or even five cigars is fair to me, but if I am one of the many who buy bundles or boxes at a time then the price hike isn't going to bother me at all or that much.
If I am buying several bundles or boxes at a time the price for shipping per item goes down the more items I put into the order, is this what JR owners want us to do??
Are they trying to get us to buy more cigars at one time to save on their shipping costs so that in the long run they sell more items to each customer per sale. 
It would appear to me that is exactly what they are attempting to do and the more I think about it, it would seem that they really could care less if they keep the customers that only buy singles or 5ver's at a time, the real money is with the buyers of many bundles or boxes at one time, with the shipping cost the way they are right now that is whom they are catering to.
Could it be I have to much time on my hands to think on this matter or could it be this is what the shipping hike is really all about??
Is this an attempt to control who buys product from them and who does not, one could come to that conclusion if one pondered long enough on the matter or one could just think that they are attempting to make an extra dollar or two on the shipping of their products, or perhaps this is a way of trying to re-coop the taxes they are getting hit with by the New Administration in Washington. 
There are so many different scenarios one could conjure up in ones mind to justify the reasoning behind the price hike that it almost makes you not want to think about it for to long and just decide either pay it or shop at some other store. 

What will you do Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf,???

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing is always a constant, whatever any retailer does regardless of how well liked or disliked they are is...............They will take as much of your money in any way the can regardless of everything they may say or try to get you to believe, PERIOD!


----------

